# ENGL Fireball 100 or ENGL Powerball II?



## Skin Coffin (Jun 16, 2011)

And there I was, with my mind settled on a Powerball II and suddenly, out of nowhere (maybe not out of nowhere, we were speaking about pups ), Nick (zimbloth) tells me that the Fireball 100 would suit me better and... there I was, confused, lost. Once again. DAMN YOU, NICK!!! Jk  I'm glad Nick told me about this because I just thought: "Powerball - it's more expensive and has more buttons - it has to be better! " and it may not be the case. It could, be it may not. So, I got Nick's opinion, which is a lot. He's an old member with a lot of experience and he's an ENGL dealer too, so I trust him in this aspect. However, I'd like to hear you guys' opinions too. What do you think, FB100 or PBII? 


PS:The "sound" I'm after: I mostly play Technical Death Metal and Jazz Fusion, so I'd like to have a Necrophagist-like-distortion but still have some jazzy-cleans, like Cynic.


----------



## Leuchty (Jun 16, 2011)

The Fireball is great real nice cleans and simble layout. I think you would nail the tones you're after.


----------



## Skin Coffin (Jun 16, 2011)

CYBERSYN said:


> The Fireball is great real nice cleans and simble layout. I think you would nail the tones you're after.



If at least I could try them, it would be awesome. But the variety of amps in the only store in my city resumes to Marshall-Peavey 

Which one do you prefer?


----------



## Leuchty (Jun 16, 2011)

Skin Coffin said:


> If at least I could try them, it would be awesome. But the variety of amps in the only store in my city resumes to Marshall-Peavey
> 
> Which one do you prefer?


 
Unfortunately I haven't played the powerball II yet. I have played the Fireball 100 and loved it. If it wasn't so expensive here in Australia I would have bought one.


----------



## Skin Coffin (Jun 16, 2011)

CYBERSYN said:


> Unfortunately I haven't played the powerball II yet. I have played the Fireball 100 and loved it. If it wasn't so expensive here in Australia I would have bought one.



Fair enough, thanks for your opinion!


----------



## Albionic (Jun 16, 2011)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/34344-just-returned-abing-fireball-v-s-powerball.html


----------



## Skin Coffin (Jun 16, 2011)

Albionic said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...st-returned-abing-fireball-v-s-powerball.html



Oh, thanks man! I apologize for my bad search, the only thread that I found was zimbloth talking about the FB vs PBII, whose opinion I already have 

Mods, lock it up! 

EDIT: NO, don't lock it, mods!  That thread was a guy comparing the 60w version, I'm now comparing the 100w version


----------



## Pascal-Darrell (Jun 16, 2011)

why should the fireball be "better" ?

I think you could achieve the tones you´re looking for with both amps. The fireball could be enough for you though the powerball could be a bit more versatile...

What was Nick´s explanation ?


----------



## Skin Coffin (Jun 16, 2011)

Pascal-Darrell said:


> why should the fireball be "better" ?
> 
> I think you could achieve the tones you´re looking for with both amps. The fireball could be enough for you though the powerball could be a bit more versatile...
> 
> What was Nick´s explanation ?



Nick said:

"The PBII is just not nearly as brutal, thick, or complex sounding as the Fireball 100. The PBII is just really bright and tame compared to the Fireball 100." 

He also added:
"The cleans are good on both amps."


----------



## BryanFTWL (Jun 16, 2011)

Well thickness definitely will not be a problem on the Fireball. I ran the lows below noon with the bottom switch off and it was still outrageously thick.


----------



## Skin Coffin (Jun 16, 2011)

BryanFTWL said:


> Well thickness definitely will not be a problem on the Fireball. I ran the lows below noon with the bottom switch off and it was still outrageously thick.



Good to hear that, it's certainly what I'm looking for


----------



## Pascal-Darrell (Jun 16, 2011)

I´ve the powerball I and its brutal and thick as hell ( If I want it to do so....)

I haven´t played the new version of the fireball though...


----------



## EdgeC (Jun 16, 2011)

Man i'm sitting here playing mine right now and i love it!! It's epic and i compared it to a dual and triple recto, PBII, ritche blackmore, Savage, Invader etc before i purcahsed and I still kept coming back to it!

If thick crunchy tone is what your after you wont be dissapointed.


----------



## Leuchty (Jun 16, 2011)

I agree. The Fireball 100 is a beast.


----------



## Skin Coffin (Jun 17, 2011)

EdgeC said:


> Man i'm sitting here playing mine right now and i love it!! It's epic and i compared it to a dual and triple recto, PBII, ritche blackmore, Savage, Invader etc before i purcahsed and I still kept coming back to it!
> 
> If thick crunchy tone is what your after you wont be dissapointed.






CYBERSYN said:


> I agree. The Fireball 100 is a beast.




Good to hear that, guys, I think I might really be getting the Fireball


----------



## Albionic (Jun 17, 2011)

Skin Coffin said:


> Good to hear that, guys, I think I might really be getting the Fireball



must admit i prefered the fireball vids i saw on youtube


----------



## Pedrojoca (Jun 17, 2011)

yep, it's true, the stock fireball beats the powerball ....

but the powerball with a real retubing kicks so much ass  i'd be really interested in listening to the fireball with the a retube, as it makes the powerball better on the cleans, mid-gain and br00tz


----------



## Skin Coffin (Jun 17, 2011)

Albionic said:


> must admit i prefered the fireball vids i saw on youtube





Pedrojoca said:


> yep, it's true, the stock fireball beats the powerball ....
> 
> but the powerball with a real retubing kicks so much ass  i'd be really interested in listening to the fireball with the a retube, as it makes the powerball better on the cleans, mid-gain and br00tz



Well, I think I'm decided, then.. FIREBALL 100, here I come!  
Thank you all!


----------



## Albionic (Jun 17, 2011)

Skin Coffin said:


> Well, I think I'm decided, then.. FIREBALL 100, here I come!
> Thank you all!



Phew finnally!!!!!!


----------



## Sepultorture (Jun 17, 2011)

I'll tell you like i did Nick back in the day when he was skeptical about dealing or using Engl, Especially the fireball 100

The FB100 is one of the tightest, darkest, most agressive sounds ever, yet remains crystal clear the whole time. i could be courding some razy shit, yet every note comes through, it doesn't muddy up, and you could crank the gain to max and it would still be crystal clear with excellent note definition.

it can go from a decent clean to a great crunch on the clean channel, then go from a heavier crunch to an all out bone crushing death metal sound, with a nice well rounded buttom end for the deep chugs, but the amp is still tight enough to get some djenty shit going if thats what you wish. 

the shared eq can be a bit limiting if you want to switch from clean and high gain, but this amp was meant for uber aggressive music

tight, articulate, clear, lower mid ranged and extremely aggressive, it will give you djent, old school death, tech death, thrash, black metal, etc

but if i were you i'd still give the FB100 a try, it's definitely a death metal amp though if you ask me


----------



## Skin Coffin (Jun 17, 2011)

Albionic said:


> Phew finnally!!!!!!




I understand, you're have always posted in my threads regarding amps, helping me choose


----------



## Skin Coffin (Jun 17, 2011)

Sepultorture said:


> I'll tell you like i did Nick back in the day when he was skeptical about dealing or using Engl, Especially the fireball 100
> 
> The FB100 is one of the tightest, darkest, most agressive sounds ever, yet remains crystal clear the whole time. i could be courding some razy shit, yet every note comes through, it doesn't muddy up, and you could crank the gain to max and it would still be crystal clear with excellent note definition.
> 
> ...



Thanks, man! I'm happy to hear that, seems that every opinions points to one direction - Me + FB100


----------

